# Surviving uni if you don’t drink



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Basically, I’m going to be starting university in September and like the title pretty much suggests I don’t drink. Not for ethical or religious reasons though. It’s mostly because my parents where (and still are) both heavy drinkers and their actions and attitudes towards me under the influence just really put me off. Plus the fact that because of my weirdness I was pretty much banned from attending any parties going on by my peers when growing up. I’ve missed so much and unlike 99.9% of young people today I have absolutely no experience witch alcohol. And the fact that getting pissed all the time just isn’t appeling to me at all. 

Not particularly keen on being around people getting pissed all the time and I’m really getting worried that I just won’t be able to make and friends and won’t last there. I pretty much see uni as my very last chance to be able to develop a social life and feel like a normal individual in society I’m so so scared I’ll fall into a huge state of depression if I can’t cope socially there. I don’t know what to do  Any coping mechanisms anyone could recommend? And just how do you cope at a place like a university if you have no friends, no ability to socialise, stand out as odd and feeling like you have nothing in common with anyone? Thanks


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

I think there are a lot of people like you at uni who are not that much into excessive partying and drinking. I suggest you look around for people to whom you can relate and who you think could be good company. Try to show some interest in them and show a bit of yourself. Then you will see what you have in common with them and if you would like to get connected. Don't look too much at all the 'supersocial' people around you who seem to be able to make friends instantly. It's okay if it takes you a little longer to build contacts. One of my pitfalls is that I get envious too easily which distracts me from setting my own goals.

Also it might be an idea to look for some form of counseling at your university. I think studying at university can be quite a lonely and uncertain experience for many people, and at least at my university there are facilities to help students cope with that. 

Finally, to get back to the alcohol issue, you've got your reasons not to be involved in drinking. Don't be ashamed about having no experience with that. I think it's pretty cool if you're able to have a good time without drinking. Of course if you have found someone you are comfortable with, and maybe go to a bar with that person every now and then, you may start thinking about experimenting a bit. But I think drinking alcohol is by no means a condition for connecting with people and having a good time.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

bluecrime said:


> And just how do you cope at a place like a university if you have no friends, no ability to socialise, stand out as odd and feeling like you have nothing in common with anyone? Thanks


When I was in uni I made some friends. Most of them didn't drink alcohol. I guess you'll at least find a few college buddies that hate the idea of drinking alcohol. So don't worry about it.

I'm quiet. I didn't socialise and often being called mysterious/quiet guy and became a laughing stock cos of it. How do I cope? I don't really know. I just focus on the reason I'm at uni. Three years passed really fast. That was during undergraduate degree.

In graduate school, it doesn't matter anymore since everyone works alone on research. No class and **** like that, which is perfect for those that like to be alone like me.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I got by without drinking. College isn't all about drinking. You'll be fine.


----------



## Journey (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't drink either (never have) and I'm older than you. You will find lots of people who do not drink in College.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

I think before I started uni I had all these generalisations about alcohol and "people who drink". But pretty quickly I realised that average amounts of alcohol is completely fine, it's a tiny proportion of people who fit the extreme stereotypes, people who do drink aren't spontaneously "bad" people, and not drinking alcohol is also completely fine. Nobody cares what it is you are actually drinking. I'm pretty open with people when I go to a pub that I can't take alcohol well so I almost never buy it. In fact, I'm well known for having diluted beer in coke or white wine in lemonade which apparently is a more heinous _crime _than not drinking.


----------



## Redfan45x (Oct 10, 2013)

Easy. Start smoking weed. It will be easy to get in a big college especially if you got friends who smoke or know people who do.
It's 100% funner than alcohol and is much healthier than alcohol too.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Not all college students drink, you will find many that don't. I expressed to my roommate that I'm not a drinker or a party person, and believe it or not, she's not either. So you should be fine.


----------

